# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Αντικατασταση κατω αντιστασης φουρνου Pitsos P1HCB45422/01

## GREMIAN

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα,

Η κάτω αντίσταση του φούρνου είναι διπλή, εργοστασιακή με πορσελάνη, και η μικρή αντίσταση η εσωτερική από τις δυο, ήταν καμένη. Στο κατάστημα με τα ανταλλακτικά είπαν πως έχει καταργηθεί η γνήσια με ένα άλλο κωδικό. Το νέο ανταλλακτικό αναγράφει 880Watt,230Volt/620Watt,86Volt. Στην αντίσταση πάει ένας ουδέτερος (μπλε) και γεφυρώνει τις δυο  άκρες από τις αντιστάσεις και άλλες 2 φασεις (καφέ και κόκκινο) 220Volt. Η ερώτηση είναι πως συνδέεται η αντίσταση στην υπάρχουσα καλωδίωση . Η φωτογραφία είναι από την εργοστασιακή αντίσταση .IMG_20220124_190956.jpg

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γρηγόρη,
Χρόνια Πολλά, για τη χθεσινή ονομαστική σου εορτή, Καλή & Δημιουργική Χρονιά γεμάτη Υγεία, σου εύχομαι.

Αν η νέα αντίσταση που πήρες έχει 4 άκρα, τα 2 μεσαία είναι η μία εσωτερική αντίσταση και τα 2 ακριανά είναι η
άλλη εξωτερική αντίσταση.

Αυτό ελέγχεται και μ΄ ένα ωμόμετρο ή με πολύμετρο στη θέση Χ200 Ω.
Άρα εφόσον είναι έτσι η νέα αντίστασή σου, το *μπλε* καλώδιο του φούρνου που γεφυρώνει 2 άκρα των αντιστάσεων
πηγαίνει στ΄ άκρα *1* & *3* (από αριστερά προς δεξιά παρατηρώντας τη νέα κάτω αντίσταση ή κι αντίστροφα στ΄ άκρα *2* 
& *4* - είναι παρόμοια συνδεσμολογία -), στα δε ελεύθερα άκρα (*2* & *4* ή παρόμοια *1* & *3* - εξαρτάται ποια θα χρησιμοποιήσεις
για τη σύνδεση του *μπλε* καλωδίου -), πηγαίνουν τα καλώδια *καφέ* και *κόκκινο* (κι εδώ δεν παίζει ρόλο η σειρά δηλαδή
ποιο από τα δύο αυτά καλώδια θ΄ ενωθεί στο *2* και ποιο στο *4* (αν έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει τ΄ άκρα *1* & *3* για τη σύνδεση του *μπλε* καλωδίου)
ή αντίστοιχα ποιο θ΄ ενωθεί στο *1* και ποιο στο *3* (αν έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει τ΄ άκρα *2* & *4* για τη σύνδεση του *μπλε* καλωδίου).

Όμως είναι απαραίτητο, αν δεν είναι οπτικά εμφανές, να κάνεις την ωμομέτρηση για να διαπιστώσεις ποια είναι τα ξεχωριστά άκρα 
των 2 αντιστάσεων, της διπλής κάτω αντίστασης του φούρνου, για να μην ενώσεις φάση μ΄ ουδέτερο και πάρει φωτιά η καλωδίωση της κουζίνας σου.

Αν δεν διαθέτεις ωμόμετρο / πολύμετρο κι εφόσον δεν είναι εμφανή τα 4 άκρα ποιά αντιστοίχιση έχουν στις 2 αντιστάσεις, μπορείς 
να ρωτήσεις να σου πουν και στο κατ/μα που αγόρασες τη *κάτω* αυτή *διπλή αντίσταση*.

Πρωτίστως οποιαδήποτε εργασία κι αν κάνεις στο φούρνο μη ξεχνάς να ΄χεις «κατεβασμένο» τον ασφαλειοδιακόπτη της κουζίνας ή 
το «ΓΕΝΙΚΟ» στον ηλεκτρικό πίνακα του σπιτιού σου, για τη προσωπική σου ασφάλεια, (αποφυγή ηλεκτροπληξίας).  

Φιλικά.  
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

